# Trails rund um Titisee



## Simon Katsch (28. April 2014)

Hi Ihr,
ich bin nächste Woche von Montag bis Freitag auf Schulung in Titisee. Ich wollte auf jeden Fall mein Bike mitnehmen und abends noch ein paar Runden drehen. Nun wollte ich euch fragen welche Touren ihr rund um Titisee-Neustadt empfehlen könnt damit ich nicht ganz planlos dort hinfahre.
Ich habe mir Touren vorgestellt die ca. 30-40km und 500-700hm haben.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir mit Tipps die ein oder andere schöne Stunde im Schwarzwald bescheren könntet


----------



## Redshred (28. April 2014)

http://www.hochschwarzwald.de/Media/Touren/(ansicht)/karte/(category)/3381884


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (29. April 2014)

Da führt doch der Westweg durch ... der ist schon zu empfehlen. Allerdings sind die Etappen
recht hart und lang (80Km, 2500hm), aber du kannst ja auch nur Teile fahren. Das gute am
Westweg ist auch dass er sehr gut Ausgeschildert ist, einfach der Raute folgen:


----------



## gerdi1 (29. April 2014)

Abends kannst mal auf den Hochfirst hochkurbeln. Bei schönem Wetter ein Weizen mit herrlichem Blick auf den Titisee schnappen und dann gibts hinter der Gaststätte einen feinen Trail nach Neustadt.
Titisee Campinplatz Richtung Bärental, von da aus Raimartihof / Feldsee oder Windgfällweiher Richtung Schluchsee.
Hinterwaldkopf Hinterzarten...
Hast jede Menge Möglichkeiten. Aber bitte auf die 2m Regel achten und wenn Du Wanderer triffst, bitte freundlich Grüssen


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. April 2014)

hey zusaemmen,
danke für die Tipps schon mal! Ich bin die Freundlichkeit in Person  dann werde ich mal schauen.....


----------



## Titisee (29. April 2014)

hoffentlich wird das Wetter auch wieder besser als diese Woche, damit es auch bißchen mehr Spass macht.
Grüßle vom Titisee


----------



## Redshred (29. April 2014)

http://www.ulaber.de/html/mtb_gps_tour_spiesshorn.html

http://www.ulaber.de/html/touren_20131.html


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juli 2020)

Aloha Freunde des gepflegten Drecks,

ich wollte keinen neuen Fred eröffnen. Bei Trailforks gibt es um Titisee ganze 5 Trails. Wars das? Hochfirst und Jägerpfad, der Rest scheint uninteressant.








						The Best Mountain Biking Trails in Titisee-Neustadt | Trailforks
					

The best & most popular mountain biking trails in Titisee-Neustadt. Trailforks ranks trails with a combination of user ratings and raw trail usage data from rides.




					www.trailforks.com
				



Ich bin vom 17.-19.7. dort und nehme das Bike mit. Ist ein Lokalheld hier im Forum, der mich ins Schlepptau für eine gute Trailrunde nehmen will?


----------



## ykcor (7. Juli 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Aloha Freunde des gepflegten Drecks,
> 
> ich wollte keinen neuen Fred eröffnen. Bei Trailforks gibt es um Titisee ganze 5 Trails. Wars das? Hochfirst und Jägerpfad, der Rest scheint uninteressant.
> 
> ...



Schaue dir noch den Trail zwischen Titisee und Hinterzarten an ( https://trailguide.net/ ). Je nach Anspruch, hat die hat die Region dort oben leider sonst nicht viel zu bieten (ausser Touri-Kram und eventuell schöne Landschaften  ).
Wenn du mobil bist und eher flowige Sachen suchst, orientiere dich in Richtung Freiburg.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. Juli 2020)

Danke dir, das schaue ich mir an.


----------

